
Project: 2ine – OS/2 emulator for Linux - geocar
https://www.patreon.com/posts/project-2ine-16513790
======
orionblastar
It looks good, trying to emulate OS/2 in virtual machines is hard sometimes.
Having 2ine you just install it in GNU/Linux and run your legacy OS/2 programs
there.

